

HN Christmas colors: #CC4B4B #BE2828 #005A00 - html5web
http://news.ycombinator.com
Merry Christmas HN and all Hs
======
kami8845
Funny, when I first saw it I wasn't sure if my monitor was screwed up, whether
someone had defaced HN or if some Chrome plugin was misbehaving. Though I
eventually figured it out with the alternating red/green submission colors and
HNSearching for "Christmas CSS". I also found out that you could change your
topcolor and immediately set it to #000000 so people would stop pestering me
when they saw I was reading a hacker website.

~~~
petermlm
"I also found out that you could change your topcolor and immediately set it
to #000000 so people would stop pestering me when they saw I was reading a
hacker website."

Thank you!!

~~~
vinothgopi
What does that mean?

~~~
spatulon
Once you reach a certain karma threshold, you gain the ability to change the
colour of the orange bar at the top of HN pages. The setting is labelled
'topcolor'.

~~~
comex
Off topic, but why the heck does this require karma?

~~~
p4bl0
The required karma threshold is not much (500 if I remember), so it may be a
way to say "thanks and keep going" to people who start investing some time to
participate to HN.

------
graue
Wow, I'm slow. I assumed the red and green was a new feature that showed
whether a story had recently risen (green) or fallen (red) on the front page —
so you could better keep track of trends. I didn't notice they were
consistently alternating.

~~~
mproud
I thought that too.

------
jfb
Excellent. Thanks!

